# Check out this video!



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I just watched this awesome video. I learned a lot of facts I never knew about. Did You know a hen can become a rooster?!? Haha, it's kind of long but I think y'all will enjoy it


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

It's a chicken video on youtube. Nothing to worry about


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Trust me. Is interesting


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I just watched it. Pretty amazing. I learned a couple new things. Didn't know chickens were so smart! Mor did I know they were so easily trained. I wish I had more land I'd definitely have many more girls!


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

minmin1258 said:


> I just watched it. Pretty amazing. I learned a couple new things. Didn't know chickens were so smart! Mor did I know they were so easily trained. I wish I had more land I'd definitely have many more girls!


Their definitely smarter than what people give them credit for.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

minmin1258 said:


> I just watched it. Pretty amazing. I learned a couple new things. Didn't know chickens were so smart! Mor did I know they were so easily trained. I wish I had more land I'd definitely have many more girls!


They're definitely smarter than what people give them credit for


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

I watched it. I am glad you shared it! I have sat for hours on end as a child watching chickens in my families chicken coop and saw lots of this stuff. Always told my husband chickens do have a way to communicate. And especially seen it with the hens and the chicks. I have mimicked it with very young chicks clucking and pointing out food and had very tame chickens that when even full grown would come to my calling. I love it! Didn't know bout the hen and the damaged ovary and turning to a rooster due to the hormonal change. Learned something new! Didn't know there was two calls one for an predator on the ground and one for the predator in the air though. I never realized that, but as a child I'd see them alert the hens to danger. I enjoyed it thanks for sharing!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very interesting. some great information on there.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

anakonia said:


> I watched it. I am glad you shared it! I have sat for hours on end as a child watching chickens in my families chicken coop and saw lots of this stuff. Always told my husband chickens do have a way to communicate. And especially seen it with the hens and the chicks. I have mimicked it with very young chicks clucking and pointing out food and had very tame chickens that when even full grown would come to my calling. I love it! Didn't know bout the hen and the damaged ovary and turning to a rooster due to the hormonal change. Learned something new! Didn't know there was two calls one for an predator on the ground and one for the predator in the air though. I never realized that, but as a child I'd see them alert the hens to danger. I enjoyed it thanks for sharing!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Your very welcome. I had hoped someone would have loved this video as much as I did

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I have one little hen that makes some of the strangest noises when the other hens come near to her, she is the oldest hen that I have. I sort of figure she is telling them she may be old but she can put them in their places if they get out of hand.


----------



## bbishop (May 1, 2014)

I watched that when I was banded from BYC


----------

